# Hi! Newbie needs help!



## McLeodK (1 mo ago)

Hi, can anyone help me? I’ve recently moved house and the settings on my Sage machine have been disrupted and I now cannot get back to what I like or even remember how to!

it’s currently “splashing” coffee granules everywhere on the grind and the puck is awfully wet??

I’ve tried YouTube and places but it’s more about set up? Please help me as I’m due to be a mum soon and without coffee I’m not sure I’ll survive 😝x


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi there. Firstly congratulations!

I don't have a Sage but the essentials are transferrable so I'll see if I can help. Which machine do you have and do you use the pressurised basket?
When you say the grinder is "splashing" granules everywhere, do you mean it's coming out at funny angles missing the basket or too fast and bouncing back out? 
A wet puck could be a few things and might be sorted by fixing the grind issue so we can come back to that. 
Have you changed anything else, like type of coffee? A couple of pictures showing the problem could help me understand your issue better.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Mr Nice said:


> ...A couple of pictures showing the problem could help...


Or even better a video uploaded to YouTube and then linked here on this thread will help others with a diagnosis.


----------

